# Reasonably priced Skyline and other jap parts



## Glynn Melhuish (Jun 2, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

This is the first post Ive placed on here. I own a mint Bayside Blue R32 GTR - set to be the main feature in the next issue of Banzai mag out on the 17th if your interested. As well as being a newbie to the Gtroc forum I have an alterior motive!

I would like to test the water regarding a new business venture I may be looking at setting up. Being an owner and enthusiast myself where better to ask about a new Skyline related outfit than on the owners forum.

I would like to ask what the general feeling would be regarding an online shop based in the South that could sell high quality used and new Skyline parts (sourced in Japan and the UK in bulk) for all models - ready stripped, cleaned, prepped, tested / refurbished where applicable, packed ready for installation (not by me) and shipping. All held in stock ready for 24 / 48 hour dispatch both nationally and internationally - unlike the 4 - 6 week lead times many of you may have to endure. I would also provide an exchange on return if the unit were found to be faulty and warranties on refurbished items. I am looking to bring parts in by the container load to ensure enough stock availability that I can charge very reasonable prices and help to keep as many Skylines on the road as possible - especially for those whose wallets are already groaning under the strain!! - Including my own!

The idea is that all the parts are catalogued online with availability shown and a simple online order form is completed and emailed to me on the site to then arrange dispatch. Alternatively items can be ordered by phone or by stopping by the (At present theoretical) unit.

If any of you have heard of other companies doing the same thing for Skyline parts can you also let me know as this idea is very much in its infancy - if the market doesnt exist then It'll save me a lot of time and effort in advance and Ill head back to the drawing board to think of something else. I will extend the business to cover 300ZXs, 200SXs and pulsar GTiRs and as time goes on maybe other grey import parts - I will approach the other owners forums seperateley regarding these. I will also have some very useful services that I will divulge in due course!

Can you tick the relevant box to give me an idea of whether this idea is worth persuing further. I think that this has the potential to help us all out especially as the cars become older (R32s especially) and new parts become more expensive and harder to obtain. Your help and honesty would be really appreciated

Regards
Glynn


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

go for it mate,everyone will benefit  is ur car the one from stuart at skylines r us? if so do u know if he's in japan at the mo as i cant get in contact with him


----------



## Glynn Melhuish (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah thats the one. 

Im not sure quite where Stuart is - have you spoken to Alex?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*I say go for it!!!*

Sounds like a good idea to me.Although there are people out there already(mostly tuners)that can do a descent deal on 2nd hand parts,this is only generally when they have changed bits of their own cars, or stripped one that was basically not worth rebuilding.
i personally would be grateful for such a service,especially if it meant i could aquire good upgrade parts for a bit cheeper.

good luck with your venture,if you go ahead with it

paul


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

From Me


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok whos the dope that doesnt want to save money


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Glynn,

Firstly welcome to the forum! 

Have voted for yes. As ADUS said, everyone will benefit....especially me! 
Am in need of lots of bits for my R32 4-Door, especially a front left door which I will be buying in time. There is a severe shortage of parts in the UK, and anything that is available costs an arm and a leg! 

Cheers,
-Elliot


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

R34_GT-t said:


> anything that is available costs an arm and a leg!


Except a bonnet


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

sounds like an idea... it can be hard to find parts... and yes, the tuners do have some parts, but theres not the quantity or supply that most other car marques have...


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Too right Pikey mate.   That's one of the very few parts that I am buying that hasn't cost an arm and a leg. 

Cheers,
-Elliot


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea to me. If you can get good quality second hand parts at cheaper prices you should have lots of interested people like me


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Good idea mate, the more places we have to buy parts, the better (Though i'm not allowed to buy any more parts with out checking first  )

Andy


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Hope4Sun said:


> Good idea mate, the more places we have to buy parts, the better (Though i'm not allowed to buy any more parts with out checking first  )
> 
> Andy


     
Well she is the one with the trousers mate  
Parts would be a bloody good idea i thinki have a good mate eddy who would be most gratefull for a cheaper head and gearbox


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Def. up for this- cheaper is good.
Bluesky- I believe I saw your car today at Bob's, hopefully after his rebuild you'll be back on the road soon!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

car1tref said:


> Def. up for this- cheaper is good.QUOTE]
> This bit intrigues me, 'cheaper' than what or who?
> 
> Glen


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Parts*

Hi Glynn,

Go for it m8, theres plenty of us about who are always after the odd part or two, be it replacements or upgrades.  

Kev


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes i would say go for it aswell but make sure you do your research as there are some companies in Japan that are selling parts to UK customers at prices that some people are selling second hand parts here in the uk.....
In general though with some thought i think this would be a great success.


Cheers

Gerry


----------



## ozwort (May 7, 2004)

DEFFO CHEAPER THE BETTER IN THE SKYLINE WORLD GO FOR IT I WOULD BE BUYING IF ITS RIGHT MONEY


----------



## ozwort (May 7, 2004)

YOU HAVENT GOT A BONNET FOR R32 GTR BY ANY CHANCE HEDLIGHT BUMPER BACKING AND A BACK WISHBONE ARM


----------



## Thumper (Jan 14, 2004)

Great idea mate! Best of luck with the venture!!


----------



## Joe GSM (Dec 11, 2003)

*tokyo*

trust you glen love joe


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Hang on, though. I think TOKYO has a good point.

I wouldn't want to show this thread to my bank manager if I was thinking of starting a business based on the idea. The most commonly used word in all the replies has been the word "Cheap". He might start asking me some awkward questions...........

How cheap is cheap? What is everybody willing to pay? Cheap compared to what?

I don't want to sound negative, but most used parts will have to pass through at least two sets of hands ( both taking profit, even if only a small one ) and travel half way around the world before getting into that hands of the end user. If you do it properly, the tax man and Customs and Excise want their dues too. You have to cover your overheads AND make a profit. 

I guess its only natural for people to want easy access to 'cheap' parts as-and-when they need them ( I'm the same ) - but making a business out of supplying them is no walk in the park. 

I think you have to be realistic about it and set the prices according to how much you need to earn from them. If you are going to supply a premium service, then you will have to educate the customers to some extent. 

Good luck!


----------



## Glynn Melhuish (Jun 2, 2004)

You have a point and its something that Im looking into at the moment. The idea is in its infancy at present and of course needs more research to be done having ascertained that there is a business need. Prices obviously would have to reflect the service offered and as always would need to cover costs and make profit so at present "cheap" is a relative term - reasonable would be more accurate, I would of course be looking to keep costs to a minimum and the exact prices would be set in time once all the angles have been covered. I am hoping to offer a very high standard of service for very competitive prices - watch this space.


----------

